# free to download - - and wonderful to knit



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

http://home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/index2.htm


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

what fun! thank you


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I made the shelf sitting santa last christmas and every man and his dog wanted one


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

skinny minnie said:


> I made the shelf sitting santa last christmas and every man and his dog wanted one


I made 6 and then had to turn orders away - - one can have to much of a good thing


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

gozolady said:


> http://home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/index2.htm


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

A big thank you to you also...more fun!!
julie


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Very cute! Thanks so much for sharing with us!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------

